# Water System



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Bout to get a Sydney 32 BHDSLE. Do these come with a water filter and water pump? Also, I want to get a cover for this camper. What is the measurement of the camper front box to rear? Lastley, why is the rear wall "squishy" on these units?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is a water pump but there is not a filter, only a cow catcher (coarse strainer).

I personally would not recommend a cover but that is just me. More hassle then it is worth and I would just end up tearing something off the roof putting it on or off.

Squishy is not rally a good condition. Maybe a more detailed description would help. The panels are a little soft between the studs. Could that be what you are feeling??


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> There is a water pump but there is not a filter, only a cow catcher (coarse strainer).
> 
> I personally would not recommend a cover but that is just me. More hassle then it is worth and I would just end up tearing something off the roof putting it on or off.
> 
> Squishy is not rally a good condition. Maybe a more detailed description would help. The panels are a little soft between the studs. Could that be what you are feeling??


 It's not really squishy. Do this, push on the sides opf your camper. They will feel stiff. Now walk to the bakc of your sydney and push on the back wall. It gives a whole lot more than the side walls. I read a post somewhere about this but can't remember if it was here or at Keystone yahoo group. I thought all the walls were vacume sealed. Thats what the dealer and the retail manager of Keystone told me. Guess i will call them back. As far as the cover, I know it is a hassle but the South Carolins summer sun KILLED our forrest river decals and hurt the finish a good bit in only 3 years. Can't let that happen. Wish I didn't have to purchase a new water filter but..........


----------

